# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Καλό σου ταξίδι πατέρα μου και να με σκεφτεσαι από εκεί ψηλά

## Last_Chance

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας

Έχω καιρό να μπω σε αυτό το forum και δυστυχώς ο λόγος που αυτή την στιγμή πληκτρολογώ αυτά τα λόγια είναι άσχημος…
Σήμερα ο πατέρας μου μας άφησε….

Έχω χάσει αρκετούς εως τώρα, γιαγιάδες παππούδες θειους φίλους, αλλά ο πόνος για τούτη δω την απώλεια δεν μπορεί να περιγραφεί….
Ήταν ο μπαμπάς μου το παλικάρι μου το στήριγμα μου… ναι είχαμε και κάποιες άσχημες στιγμές αλλά και ποιος δεν έχει σε αυτή τη ζωη?

Ο μπαμπάς μου που με έπαιρνε αγκαλιά και μου έλεγε παραμύθια με τον Ηρακλή και τον Θησέα για να κοιμηθώ και τελικά κοιμόταν ο ίδιος….
Ο μπαμπάς μου που μου έδινε το τιμόνι του αυτοκινήτου για να μάθω γρήγορα να οδηγώ. 
Τα χρόνια περνούν… βλέπω τον δίχρονο γιο μου ο οποίος έχει και το όνομα του και μου έρχονται στο μυαλό οι στιγμές με τον πατέρα μου….
Το ξέρω ότι και εμείς έτσι ήμασταν πριν 36 χρόνια. 

Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνει ακόμη τον παίρνω αγκαλιά και του ψιθυρίζω ότι θα είμαι πάντα δίπλα του. Πάντα θα τον στηρίζω και θα τον αγαπώ…

Ένα δάκρυ πήγε να κυλήσει σήμερα στην νεκρώσιμη ακολουθία…. το δάκρυ αυτό σταμάτησε όταν άνοιξε το φέρετρο….
Ναι ο πατέρας μου έδειχνε να αναπαύεται και να είναι ευτυχισμένος….. Στο μυαλό μου ήρθαν οι στιγμές από τα νεανικά του χρόνια και από παλιές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες.. Το δάκρυ αυτό πατέρα είμαι σίγουρος ότι εσύ το σταμάτησες .
Εσύ σταμάτησες την λύπη μου για σένα…. Έτσι ήθελες να σε θυμόμαστε και τα κατάφερες 

Καλό σου ταξίδι πατέρα μου και να με σκεφτεσαι από εκεί ψηλά.

(Ο πατέρας μου έφυγε στα 75 του από πνευμονική ινωση και μετά από ταλαιπωρία αρκετών χρόνων.... Οι γιατροί δεν του είχαν πει την διάγνωση μιας και η συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια δεν είναι ιάσιμη. Εμείς την μάθαμε πριν από μερικούς μήνες 
Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε ευτυχώς ήσυχα χωρίς πόνους από έλλειψη οξυγόνου
Κύριο αίτιο αυτής της σπάνιας αλλά καταραμένης αρρώστιας είναι το κάπνισμα και οι συνθήκες εργασίας)

Σας ευχαριστώ και να είστε καλά και να ζείτε την κάθε σας στιγμή με τους γονείς σας και τα παιδιά σας… Η ζωή είναι μικρή μην την σπαταλάτε άσκοπα 

Βασίλης Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## howtodream8

Βασιλη με συγκινησες πολυ με το γραμμα σου. Να αγαπας την οικογενεια σου και να την εχεις πρωτη απ ολα.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

να είσαι πάντα γερός για να θυμάσαι τις όμορφες στιγμές που σου χάρισε... Συλλυπητήρια Βασίλη.

----------


## justme

Πατέρα του Βασίλη,
Να είσαι καλά εκεί που είσαι. Βοήθησες να συγκροτηθεί ένας ωραίος άνθρωπος. Ο γιός σου.

----------


## Last_Chance

Μερικές τελευταίες στιγμές δεν μπορούν να σβηστούν από το μυαλό μου και πιστεύω ότι θα τις θυμάμαι για πάντα….
Είναι αρκετές και σας ευχαριστώ που μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα μέσα από τούτο εδώ το forum να τις μοιραστώ μαζί σας. 

Είναι μεσημέρι πριν από 15 μέρες περίπου και ο πατέρας μου ήδη νοσηλευόταν 3 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο…
Την προηγούμενη μέρα φαινόταν σχετικά καλά είχε διαύγεια και μιλούσαμε για το πότε θα γίνει καλά για να γυρίσει στο σπίτι…
Η μητέρα μου, μου λέει ότι θα πάει να τον δει και εάν θέλω να πάω και εγώ λίγο αργότερα καθώς το επισκεπτήριο είναι 4 με 6 το απόγευμα…
Της είπα εντάξει και κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο…
Εγώ γυρίζω στο σπίτι από την δουλειά να φάω κάτι και να ετοιμαστώ για το νοσοκομείο…
Ξαφνικά βλέπω την μητέρα μου να έρχεται στο σπίτι με ένα βλέμμα γεμάτο τρόμο και λύπη…
Με βλέπει από το παράθυρο και μου κουνάει το χέρι σαν να πρόκειται για κάτι πολύ κακό….Τα πόδια μου κόπηκαν ενώ ένας πόνος διέσχισε το στομάχι μου. 

Ε λοιπόν αυτή η στιγμή ήταν που κατάλαβα ότι ο πατέρας μου είχε φύγει….έτσι νόμιζα τουλάχιστον και έτσι υπέθετα…
Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω από το μυαλό μου…Ακόμη και τώρα μετά το θάνατο του αυτήν την στιγμή θυμάμαι και αυτή μου έρχεται στο μυαλό….Δεν νομίζω αυτό το συμβάν να σβήσει ποτέ από το μυαλό μου…

(Η μητέρα μου τελικά μου ανακοινώσε ότι ο πατέρας μου εισήχθη στην εντατική επειδή η κατάσταση του είχε επιδεινωθεί και δεν την άφησαν να τον δει. Αυτή ήταν και η αρχή του τέλους)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και την υποστήριξη που μου δίνετε…

Βασίλης

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Συλλυπητήρια Βασίλη ζωή σε σας να είσαι καλά να τον θυμάσαι θα έχεις έναν φύλακα άγγελο που θα σε βλέπει από εκεί πάνω και θα σε προστατεύει σαν την οικογένεια δεν έχει στις πίκρες και στις χαρές είναι πάντα κοντά σου κανείς άλλος δεν σε καταλαβαίνει .

----------


## Last_Chance

Μπαμπά μου δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι δεν είσαι εδώ ανάμεσα μας…
Όλη η οικογένεια είναι εδώ ,αλλά εσύ όχι…
Βλέπω κάποιες φωτογραφίες όταν ζούσες και τα είχαμε όλα ως δεδομένα…
Δεν είναι όμως….
Πλεον οι φωτογραφίες θα χαρακτηρίζονται σε αυτές πριν και μετά το θάνατο σου….

----------


## μαρκελα

Βασίλη, μπορεί ο μπαμπάς σου να "ξεκουράστηκε", αλλά θα εξακολουθήσει να ζει μέσα από σένα, αφού είσαι κομμάτι του.
Κι ο γλυκύτατος γέροντας Πορφύριος είχε πει ότι: "Όταν θα φύγω θα είμαι πιο κοντά σας. Μετά θάνατον καταργούνται οι αποστάσεις"
http://agioritis.pblogs.gr/2009/09/o...argoyntai.html

Νάσαι πάντα καλά κι από δω και πέρα μόνο χαρές!

----------


## justme

> ......Πλεον οι φωτογραφίες θα χαρακτηρίζονται σε αυτές πριν και μετά το θάνατο σου….


Αυτό που γράφεις δεν είναι κάτι κακό...
Κάθε πορεία πρέπει να έχει και ένα τέλος κάποια στιγμή. Αλλιώς είναι μαρτύριο. (κάποτε έγραψε ένας ποιητής "Who wants to live forever?")
Το ίδιο το τέλος δεν είναι αυτό που πρέπει να θυμόμαστε. Η πορεία είναι που δίνει νόημα. Ακόμα και στο τέλος.

----------


## Last_Chance

Έχετε δίκιο και σας ευχαριστώ αλλά ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεται πως νιώθω αυτή την στιγμή…
Οι αδελφές μου δυστυχώς κάνουν χρήση του xanax για να ηρεμίσουν και να μπορέσουν να κοιμηθούν… Εγώ ακόμη το παλεύω να μη βάλω αυτό τον διάολο μέσα μου…

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Δυναμη φιλε μου... και κουραγιο... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι απο εκει ψηλα σε βλεπει...και ειναι ηρεμος τωρα....

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου κ συλληπητηρια κ εμενα ο πατερας μου πεθανε αποτομα ενω δεν το περιμεναμε επεσε σε μια χαραδρα κ πεθανε οπωσδηποτε καλυτερα ετσι απο το να υποφερει κανεις στο κρεββατι αρρωστος για χρονια αλλωστε θα ζει για παντα μεσα σου κιολας!

----------


## Last_Chance

Είναι Οκτώβριος του 2012 και έχουμε νοικίαση μια ταινία με την γυναίκα μου για να δούμε το βράδυ. Η ταινία είχε τίτλο «Excision” και ήταν ένα μακάβριο θρίλερ….
Ε λοιπόν εκείνη η ταινία τελικά αποδείχτηκε προφητική….

Το θέμα της ήταν πως μια 20χρονη κοπέλα θα έσωζε την μικρότερη αδέρφη της από την αρρώστια που την ταλαιπωρούσε και η οποία δεν ήταν ιάσιμη και ο μόνος τρόπος επιβίωσης είναι η μεταμόσχευση πνεύμονα… Η κοπέλα αυτή λοιπόν είχε πνευμονική ίνωση ότι δηλαδή αργότερα διαγνωσθει στον πατερά μου.(Η ταινία βέβαια ως θρίλερ είχε άλλη κατάληξη) 

Εκεί ηταν η πρώτη φορά που έμαθα για αυτή την αρρώστια και όταν φυσικά έμαθα ότι από αυτή πάσχει ο πατέρας μου πραγματικά δεν το πίστευα.

Η διάρκεια ζωής που σου δίνουν οι γιατροί από την ημερομηνία διάγνωσης είναι τα 3 ες 5 χρόνια με μόνη λύση την μεταμόσχευση όταν πρόκειται φυσικά για άτομα μικρότερης ηλικίας από ότι ήταν ο πατέρας μου. Είναι δε, τόσο σπάνια που την παθαίνουν 10 με 15 άτομα ανά 100.000 

Φυσικά ο ίδιος δεν έμαθε ποτέ του ότι έπασχε από την συγκεκριμένη νόσο και έλπιζε μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή ότι θα γίνει καλά… Μάλιστα και εφόσον του έλεγαν οι γιατροί ότι δεν έχει καρκίνο, είχε πραγματικά λόγο να ελπίζει ότι θα το ξεπεράσει. 
Τον είχα ακούσει να το λέει πολλές φορές στο νοσοκομείο και η σκέψη και μόνο μου φέρνει δάκρυα στα μάτια. 

Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω μερικές τύψεις για όλα αυτά, γιατί ήξερα και δεν προσπάθησα να κάνω κάτι….

Υπάρχει ενας γιατρός στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, ο οποίος κάνει κάποιες θεραπείες με βλαστόκύτταρα και βρίσκονται σε πειραματικό στάδιο με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα όμως ,αλλά νομίζω ότι ο πατέρας μου δεν θα το δεχόταν να πάει, γιατί δεν ήξερε και από τι έπασχε….

Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά σας ευχαριστώ που διαβάζετε αυτά που γραφώ πραγματικά είμαι πολύ συγκινημένος γιατί ξέρω αυτό το forum από παλιά και τι άτομα το επισκέπτονται…..

----------


## novia35

..............................................

----------


## justme

Άλλο η στεναχώρια, ο πόνος, η θλίψη και άλλο οι τύψεις...
Μη το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου.
Εάν είχες πιστέψει πραγματικά ότι κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει κάτι για να βοηθήσει τον πατέρα σου θα είχες προβεί σε ανάλογες κινήσεις.
Αλλά το ξέρεις και εσύ πολύ καλά ότι τα πειραματικά προγράμματα θεραπειών ΔΕΝ έχουν σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.
Ναι, προτίμησες να μην υποβάλλεις τον πατέρα σου σε μία διαδικασία αβέβαιη, πειραματική με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Διώξε τις τύψεις από τις σκέψεις σου...
Θυμίσου και μείνε στις ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις..
Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα ή αποτέλεσμα το αυτομαστίγωμα είδικά όταν τα γεγονότα έχουν συμβεί και δεν γυρνάνε πίσω.
Καλή σου δύναμη

----------


## Remedy

> Άλλο η στεναχώρια, ο πόνος, η θλίψη και άλλο οι τύψεις...
> Μη το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου.
> Εάν είχες πιστέψει πραγματικά ότι κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει κάτι για να βοηθήσει τον πατέρα σου θα είχες προβεί σε ανάλογες κινήσεις.
> Αλλά το ξέρεις και εσύ πολύ καλά ότι τα πειραματικά προγράμματα θεραπειών ΔΕΝ έχουν σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.
> Ναι, προτίμησες να μην υποβάλλεις τον πατέρα σου σε μία διαδικασία αβέβαιη, πειραματική με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> Διώξε τις τύψεις από τις σκέψεις σου...
> Θυμίσου και μείνε στις ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις..
> Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα ή αποτέλεσμα το αυτομαστίγωμα είδικά όταν τα γεγονότα έχουν συμβεί και δεν γυρνάνε πίσω.
> Καλή σου δύναμη


συμφωνω σε ολα, δεν εχω κατι να προσθεσω.
σκεψου και το πιο σημαντικο. για να τον υποβαλεις σε αυτες τις αβεβαιες πειραματικες θεραπειες, θα επρεπε να μαθει την κατασταση του και πιθανοτατα να πονεσει και σωματικα.
φανταζεσαι την αγωνια του?
σοφοι οι γιατροι που το εκρυψαν, εξω θα ηταν αντιδεοντολογικο κατι τετοιο, εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με την πραξη τους.
να θυμασαι οτι τον ειδες ηρεμο οταν εφυγε.
ολα τα αλλα τα "μηπως εαν" ειναι παιχνιδια του μυαλου σου που τα κανει ο πονος σου.
εκανες το καλυτερο και πανω απ ολα του χαρισες εναν γυιο που τον αγαπουσε τοσο πολυ.

θα περασει ο πονος Βασιλη.
Συλλυπητηρια και καλη δυναμη για το επομενο διαστημα.

----------


## Last_Chance

Να είσαι καλά remedy όπως και όλοι όσοι με στηρίζετε αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες.

Θα ήθελα να πω ένα περιστατικό το οποίο έλαβε επίσης μέρος λίγο πριν το θάνατο του πατέρα μου.

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς πιστεύετε στο θεό στους Άγιους κτλ η ενδεχομένως δεν πιστεύετε η πιστεύετε σε άλλη θρησκεία…
Αυτό που συνέβη πραγματικά με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ότι κάτι υπάρχει εκεί που μπορεί να σε ακούσει… .Να ακούσει την ψυχή σου. 

Όταν έμαθα από την μητέρα μου ότι μπήκε στην εντατική επειδή η κατάσταση του είχε επιδεινωθεί είχα πάθει το πρώτο σοκ…
Μάλιστα μας ειδοποίησαν το ίδιο βραδυ ότι θα περάσει μια δύσκολη νύχτα και να ετοιμαζόμαστε για το μοιραίο….

Την επόμενη μέρα πήγα με δάκρυα στα μάτια στον Πολιούχο της Θεσσαλονίκης Άγιο Δημήτριο και άναψα ένα κερί παρακαλώντας να τον προστατέψει και τουλάχιστον να μην πονάει….

Αργότερα όταν πήγαμε να τον επισκεφτούμε στο νοσοκομείο , έμαθα από τους γιατρούς της εφημερίας τα εξής….

«Ο πατέρα σας έπαθε μια ανακοπή η οποία προήλθε από πνευμονικό οίδημα…»
«Ο πατέρα σας τα κατάφερε και βγήκε νικητής από αυτή την δοκιμασία και δείχνει να πηγαίνει και καλύτερα….»

Ήταν η τελευταία του αναλαμπή. Για μένα όμως ήταν κάτι παραπάνω…. Μια αισιοδοξία άρχισε να με κυριεύει και ήταν ένα πραγματικά υπέροχο συναίσθημα….
Δεν ξέρω εάν ο Άγιος Δημήτριος τον προστάτεψε εκείνη την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.

Σας παραθέτω τα γεγονότα όπως συνέβησαν και ο καθένας ας κρίνει όπως νομίζει….

----------


## Last_Chance

Α ρε πατέρα μου....γμτ που είσαι?

----------


## Last_Chance

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες και λίγο πριν τον χάσουμε έψαχνα μια μουσική λιγο μελαγχολική 

Άκουγα λοιπόν το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι σχεδόν συνέχεια…


Το ακούω και τώρα γιατί μου θυμίζει τις τελευταίες στιγμές με τον πατερά μου…
Είναι ένα κομμάτι που θα μου μείνει για πάντα στο μυαλό γιατί το εχω συνδέσει πλέον με αυτό το γεγονός…
*
Και θα το ακούω συνέχεια πατερά ,δεν θα σε ξεχάσω ποτέ….*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqOkmDoMFQ

----------


## ορχιδεα

γεια σας. 
εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν 3 μηνες. επασχε απο διπολικη διαταραχη και αυτοκτονησε μετα απο 6 μηνες. νιωθω πως εχασα τα παντα. 
μοιραζω ευθυνες στη μητερα και την αδελφη μου για αυτο που εγινε. Τιποτα δεν μπορει να με κανει να νιωσω καλυτερα.

----------


## Last_Chance

Κουράγιο τίποτε άλλο… και εγώ δεν μπορώ να τον βγάλω από το μυαλό μου….
Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ακόμη ότι βλέπω στο μνήμα το όνομα του….
Το όνομα του γιου μου. 
Εκεί που ξεχνιέμαι με την δουλειά και τα υπόλοιπα, ξαφνικά τον θυμάμαι και μια μαχαιριά καρφώνεται στο στομάχι μου… επιστροφή στην πραγματικότητα….

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα...Το να χάνεις έναν γονιό είναι σαν να χάνεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι απο μέσα σου...από την καρδιά σου...Κόβεται αυτό το κομμάτι την ώρα που τον χάνεις...Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό έννιωσα όταν έχασα τον δικό μου πατέρα πριν από έξι χρόνια,από αυτήν την σχεδόν σπάνια κληρονομική ασθένια που λέγεται τετραπληγία...μέσα σε ένα χρόνο ο πατέρας μου έφτασε να μην μπορεί καν να σηκωθεί..Να πιάσει ένα ποτήρι νέρο να πιει μόνος...Αυτή η νόσος καταλλύει και τα τέσσερα άκρα...φαντάζεστε πως έννιωσα να βλέπω μέσα σε ένα τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα έναν νέο άνθρωπο 52 ετών να εξαρτάται και να αλλάζει τόσο...Τον έχασα ενώ ήμουν 17...Δεν τον έζησα...Δεν τον χόρτασα....Οι γονείς μου χώρισαν όταν ήμουν 2...Δεν ήταν καθημερινά κοντά μου...Ούτε τώρα είναι...Να με συμβουλεύει για όσα ερωτήματα και αδιέξοδα έχω στην ζωή μου...Να με βοηθάει χωρίς να του το ζητήσω γιατί έτσι με έμαθε...δεν θα είναι εκεί σε σημαντικές στιγμές της ζωής μου...Δεν θα μπορέσει να χαρεί με την χαρά μου αλλά και ούτε να του δώσω εγώ λίγη....Δεν λέω ότι είναι εύκολο να χάνεις έναν γονιό σε όποια ηλικία και αν είσαι...Απλά εσύ τον έζησες...Έστω και αυτά τα 36 γεμάτα χρόνια ήταν κοντά σου...Του έδωσες χαρά με την ευτυχία σου...Με την δημιουργία της δικής σου οικογένειας....Ενός εγγονιού που φέρει το όνομά του και τον τιμά!!!Αυτό να θυμάσαι και να νιώθεις ευλογημένος για αυτές τις στιγμές που έζησες με τον πατέρα σου,γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι τώρα έχει αναπαυτεί και σε βλέπει από εκεί πάνω με ένα χαμόγελο απόλυτης λύτρωσης και ευδαιμονίας....

----------


## stak75

Συληπητηρια φιλε μου, καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι βιωνεις μιας και εγω έχασα τον δικό μου πριν απο 1 1/2 μηνα επίσης στα 75 μέσα σε 4 μήνες απο την κώλο αρωστια και ενω ηταν ενας υγιεστατος ανθρωπος που δεν τον εκανες πανω απο 65 (όχι οτι έχει διαφορα η ηλικια για τον ανθρωπο σου...). Σε περιμένει βουνο το οποιο εγω ανεβαινω κανονικοτατα απλα ειμαι σε μεγαλυτερο "υψομετρο" απο εσενα λογω του χρονου και μονο.. Δεν ξερω ποσο θα τραβηξει αυτο, δεν εχω την εμπειρια μιας και για μενα ειναι η 1η και πολυ οδυνηρη φορα.. Προσπαθησε ειδικοτερα το βραδυ οταν ηρεμεις και ξαπλωνεις να βγαζεις απο το μυαλο σου τις εικονες του νοσοκομειου και της κηδειας και φερνε στο μυαλο σου ολα τα ωραια που ζησατε μαζι και ειδικοτερα τις στιγμες του χαβαλε και της πλακας (σιγουρα υπηρξαν χιλλιαδες τετειες), Εμενα αυτο με βοηθαει ασχετα εαν οι τελευταιες μερες του νοσοκομειου ερχονται σαν γ@μημενες ολη την ωρα και με κανουν κομματια.. Επισης μεγαλο κεφαλαιο το θεμα "μανα".. Μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει αυτες υποφερουν χ 1000 απο οσο υποφερουμε εμειες και οσο και εαν θα σου πηγαινει την ψυχολογια στα ταρταρα οταν εισαι μαζι της και θα σε κανει χειροτερα σκεψου για αυτην και ασε τον ευατο σου εκτος για την ωρα... Ειναι πισωγυρισμα αλλα αυτες ειναι χειροτερα και θελουν μεγαλυτηερη βοηθεια.. Εαν σε βοηθαει να πηγαινεις στο μνημα πηγαινε.. εαν σε κανει χειροτερα μην πατησεις... ειναι προσωπικη υποθεση, εμενα δεν μου λεει τιποτα.. απολυτος.. και δεν πιστευω κιολας οτι με ακουει τον πηγαινω εκει και του μιλαω... ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να.. βοηθήθηκα και εγω...

----------


## Sherlock

ότι πιο δύσκολο είναι η απώλεια γονέα..ότι και να πουν όσοι είναι έξω απο τον χορό,δύσκολα καταλαβαίνουν..
Η αλήθεια είναι πως η ζωή η ίδια σε κάνει να προχωράς και να συνηθίσεις την απώλεια.
Το σίγουρο όμως είναι πως μετά την απώλεια γονέα ΩΡΙΜΑΖΕΙΣ..Τίποτα δεν είναι όπως πριν...

----------


## stak75

> Κουράγιο τίποτε άλλο… και εγώ δεν μπορώ να τον βγάλω από το μυαλό μου….
> Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ακόμη ότι βλέπω στο μνήμα το όνομα του….
> Το όνομα του γιου μου. 
> Εκεί που ξεχνιέμαι με την δουλειά και τα υπόλοιπα, ξαφνικά τον θυμάμαι και μια μαχαιριά καρφώνεται στο στομάχι μου… επιστροφή στην πραγματικότητα….




και κατι ακομα... ποσο σε καταλαβαιμω ρε φιλε με αυτην την γ@μημενη την μαχαιριά... δεν παλεύεται ρε π..στη μου... δεν παλεύεται....

----------


## Last_Chance

Να είσαι καλα φίλε μου να τον θυμασαι.... Εγω τον εχασα αλλα ειμαι πλεον και εγω πατερας....

----------


## Last_Chance

Πατέρα Αύριο γιορτάζεις… Όπως γιορτάζει και ο εγγονός σου…

Να ξέρεις ότι εγώ πάντα θα σε θυμάμαι… Πάντα θα θυμάμαι την αγκαλιά σου…

Πάντα θα θυμάμαι τα παιδικά μου χρόνια κοντά σου….
Πάντα θα θυμάμαι την οικογένεια μας… Όπως τότε, με τις αδελφές μου και την μαμά στο σπίτι… Φτωχοί αλλά ευτυχισμένοι.

Γεια σου πατερά μου και όπως είπα και στην αρχή

Να μας σκέφτεσαι και εσύ από εκεί ψηλά 

(ένα δάκρυ εμφανίστηκε στο μάτι μου)

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Πατέρα Αύριο γιορτάζεις… Όπως γιορτάζει και ο εγγονός σου…
> 
> Να ξέρεις ότι εγώ πάντα θα σε θυμάμαι… Πάντα θα θυμάμαι την αγκαλιά σου…
> 
> Πάντα θα θυμάμαι τα παιδικά μου χρόνια κοντά σου….
> Πάντα θα θυμάμαι την οικογένεια μας… Όπως τότε, με τις αδελφές μου και την μαμά στο σπίτι… Φτωχοί αλλά ευτυχισμένοι.
> 
> Γεια σου πατερά μου και όπως είπα και στην αρχή
> 
> ...


Ποσο σε καταλαβαινω... αυριο θα γιορταζε κ ο δικος μου πατερας... εφυγε απο κοντα μας πριν απο 7 μηνες.. δυστυχως ο δικος μου ταλαιπωρηθηκε αρκετα... καλη αναπαυση να εχουν..

Να χαιρεσαι κ ν αγαπας τον μικρουλι σου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ποσο σε καταλαβαινω... αυριο θα γιορταζε κ ο δικος μου πατερας... εφυγε απο κοντα μας πριν απο 7 μηνες.. δυστυχως ο δικος μου ταλαιπωρηθηκε αρκετα... καλη αναπαυση να εχουν..
> 
> Να χαιρεσαι κ ν αγαπας τον μικρουλι σου...


 εγω στη θεση σας θα προτιμουσα να μη σκεφτομαι απολυτος τιποτα τετιο κ να ξεχασω το θεμα οσο γρηγοροτερα μπορω με τη κλαψα δεν αλλαζει κατι οτι εγινε εγινε κ κανεις δε γυριζει πισω μερικες φορες στη ζωη πρεπει να εισαι αναισθητος για να περνας καλα γιατι αν διχνεις ετσι ευαισθησια γυριζει εναντιον σου ευαισθησια μονο οταν σε οφελει.

----------


## Last_Chance

> εγω στη θεση σας θα προτιμουσα να μη σκεφτομαι απολυτος τιποτα τετιο κ να ξεχασω το θεμα οσο γρηγοροτερα μπορω με τη κλαψα δεν αλλαζει κατι οτι εγινε εγινε κ κανεις δε γυριζει πισω μερικες φορες στη ζωη πρεπει να εισαι αναισθητος για να περνας καλα γιατι αν διχνεις ετσι ευαισθησια γυριζει εναντιον σου ευαισθησια μονο οταν σε οφελει.


Το «θέμα» που αναφέρεις αγαπητέ είναι ο θάνατος του πατέρα μου…
Μάλλον δεν έχεις χάσει δικό σου άνθρωπο 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το τι θα έκανες εσύ είναι δικό σου θέμα 

Και δεν πρόκειται για κλάψα αλλά για αληθινή αγάπη προς τον εκλιπόντα….

Εσύ αν πεθάνεις, που φυσικά δεν το εύχομαι καθόλου, μπορεί να μην θέλεις να σε θυμούνται οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι….

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το «θέμα» που αναφέρεις αγαπητέ είναι ο θάνατος του πατέρα μου…
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις χάσει δικό σου άνθρωπο 
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση το τι θα έκανες εσύ είναι δικό σου θέμα 
> 
> Και δεν πρόκειται για κλάψα αλλά για αληθινή αγάπη προς τον εκλιπόντα….
> 
> Εσύ αν πεθάνεις, που φυσικά δεν το εύχομαι καθόλου, μπορεί να μην θέλεις να σε θυμούνται οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι….


 μου εχει συμβει κατι πολυ χειροτερο εχω χασει 2 φιλους που ειχα συμαντικη φιλια μαζι τους για διαφορετιικους λογος μπορει να μη πεθαναν ο ενας πηγε στην αυστραλια κ ο αλλος ξαφνικα τα επεξε κ κοψαμε καθε επαφη.. οστοσο μια κ οτι κ αν εκανα το ιδιο μου εκανε πηρα το θεμα ψυχρα κ σκεφτηκα πως θα προχωρισω τη ζωη μου αφου ακομα κ αν ειχα συρθει στα πατωματα δε θα αλλαζε απολυτος τιποτα εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι κ δε καταναλωνω το μυαλο μου αδικα οταν δε μπορω να αλλαξω κατι.

----------


## Last_Chance

> μου εχει συμβει κατι πολυ χειροτερο εχω χασει 2 φιλους που ειχα συμαντικη φιλια μαζι τους για διαφορετιικους λογος μπορει να μη πεθαναν ο ενας πηγε στην αυστραλια κ ο αλλος ξαφνικα τα επεξε κ κοψαμε καθε επαφη.. οστοσο μια κ οτι κ αν εκανα το ιδιο μου εκανε πηρα το θεμα ψυχρα κ σκεφτηκα πως θα προχωρισω τη ζωη μου αφου ακομα κ αν ειχα συρθει στα πατωματα δε θα αλλαζε απολυτος τιποτα εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι κ δε καταναλωνω το μυαλο μου αδικα οταν δε μπορω να αλλαξω κατι.


Φίλε μου δεν εχω συνηθίσει να εκφράζομαι άσχημα ειδικά σε ένα τέτοιο Forum άλλα είσαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος

Αυτά που γράφεις μπορείς να τα γράψεις σε ένα θέμα για τiς ανθρώπινες σχέσεις στην ενότητα «Οικογένεια-σχέσεις.Sex…
Εδώ μιλάμε για ανθρώπινες απώλειες και όχι γιατί μάλωσες με τους φίλους σου

Κατά τα άλλα ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεις τέτοιες καταστάσεις με βρίσκει εντελώς αντίθετο άλλα δεν είναι εδώ το θέμα για να το σχολιάσω περεταίρω.

----------


## ΓΑΤΑ

φίλε Βασίλη συλληπητήρια. σίγουρα η απώλεια του γονιού είναι ορφάνια. όταν ήμουν παιδί και πέθανε ο παπούς μου η μητέρα μου είχε πει ότι ορφάνεψε. τότε δεν κατάλαβα γιατί σκεφτόμουν ότι είχε τον άντρα της, τα παιδιά της. τώρα καταλαβαίνω. οι γονείς μου ζουν. η μητέρα μου έχει άνοια. αργοπεθαίνει μέρα με τη μέρα. δεν καταλαβαίνει. και όμως είναι παρηγοριά. ακόμα υπάρχει. ξέρω ότι θα τη δω στο σπίτι της, στη γωνιά της. είναι μεγάλος ο πόνος σου μα πιστεύω ότι ο χρόνος θα βοηθήσει. πένθησε, κλάψε, θυμήσου. ο χρόνος θα περάσει, ο πόνος θα μετριαστεί. θα μείνουν οι όμορφες εικόνες στο μυαλό και την καρδιά σου. να σκέφτεσαι ότι είσαι τυχερός που έζησες κάποια χρόνια με τον πατέρα σου και ήταν ευλογία που τον είχες. δε χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη που πονάς και το εκφράζεις. πάρε το χρόνο που χρειάζεται για να το δεχτείς. υπάρχεις όμως εσύ, ο γιός σου. είσαστε η προέκταση του πατέρα σου. η συνέχειά του. εύχομαι ο πατέρας σου να έχει καλή ανάπαυση. ένας άνθρωπος πεθαίνει όταν οι άνθρωποι τον ξεχνούν......

----------


## Last_Chance

Πατέρα μου μου λείπεις....όχι δεν σε ξεχνώ....Δεν πρόκειται να σε ξεχάσω ποτέ....Το δάκρυ? Όχι δεν το κράτησα...Δεν μπόρεσα…. 
Τώρα έχω και εγώ ένα γιο πατέρα και όπως εσύ με αγαπούσες και μου έλεγες παραμυθάκια για να κοιμηθώ έτσι και εγώ τώρα πρέπει να κάνω με τον Δημητράκη μου…
Ακούω την φωνούλα του μέσα από το δωμάτιο… 
Με φωνάζει….
Γεια σου μπαμπά μου.

----------

